# BMX Bahn im Rhein Main Gebiet?



## fUEL (20. September 2006)

Hallo, hat irgendjemand vielleicht eine Ahnung, wo im Rhein Main Gebiet sich eine BMX Bahn befindet. 
Manchmal überkommen einen ja solche Gelüste .....

Gruss Frank


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2006)

seit kurzem bei mir um die ecke  





was glaubst du, warum mein argon z.z. beim händler verarztet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (20. September 2006)

dicke lines für 20 + 26 zoll gibts auch in darmstadt, teils nachts beleuchtet!


----------



## scottiee (20. September 2006)

hi,

in mörfelden am friedhof oder in da-weiterstadt auf vereinsebene aber sowas suchst du glaube ich nicht.

gruss


----------



## fUEL (20. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> seit kurzem bei mir um die ecke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke !
Das sieht so ähnlich aus wie ich mir gedacht habe. Erklärst Du mir heut abend, wo das ist??
Gruss Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2006)

in den Wäldern um NI, DR, OF, Heusenstamm, Rodgau usw. usw.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Danke !
> Das sieht so ähnlich aus wie ich mir gedacht habe. Erklärst Du mir heut abend, wo das ist??
> Gruss Frank



aber sicher doch ! ein dirtbike bzw. bmx ist für solche sachen aber deutlich besser geeignet ...
auf jeden fall machts spaß und irgendwie jünger 

mich wundert, dass ich deinen schwager da noch nicht gesehen habe  
der müßte zumindest für die begrünung sorgen ...

können gerne mal zusammen ne session fahren


----------



## buntspecht (20. September 2006)

ist das die neue bahn in kelkheim?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2006)

Es gibt da noch was bei mir um die Ecke, die ist gar nicht so klein. Dort sind nicht nur Sprunghügel sondern auch ne Evil eye Strecke mit Wippe und auch diverse Drops bis zu ca. 5m Höhe.

Da können wir ja heute Abend mal drüber reden.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Poppei (20. September 2006)

Wo soll denn nun die Line auf dem Bild stehn ?


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2006)

kelkheim, parkanlage mühlgrund, direkt am liederbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es gibt da noch was bei mir um die Ecke, die ist gar nicht so klein. Dort sind nicht nur Sprunghügel sondern auch ne Evil eye Strecke mit Wippe und auch diverse Drops bis zu ca. 5m Höhe.
> 
> Da können wir ja heute Abend mal drüber reden.
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



Werdet Ihr jetzt zu "Dirtjungs". Da mach ich auch mit. Am Donnerstag bitte kurzen Bericht.


----------



## flying-nik (20. September 2006)

neu in frankfurt / ginnheim:
 Platenstraße 79 
Vereinsgelände der stahlfräse


----------



## fatcrobat (6. Januar 2010)

hy leute bin jetzt nach kelkheim gezogen und  würde gerne mal wissen wo hier was zum fahrn bzw zum hüpfen is 
danke


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> hy leute bin jetzt nach kelkheim gezogen und  würde gerne mal wissen wo hier was zum fahrn bzw zum hüpfen is
> danke



gute entscheidung 

zu hüpfen gibts hier :



wissefux schrieb:


> kelkheim, parkanlage mühlgrund, direkt am liederbach



würde aber auf den sommer warten


----------



## fatcrobat (6. Januar 2010)

und wo ist die prkanlage münster  horaun  oder in liderbach 
danke für die infos


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

grenzgebiet kelkheim mitte / hornau

einfach mal am bach langradeln und du wirst es finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (7. Januar 2010)

habs heute gefunden is fast vor der haus tür


----------



## fatcrobat (10. Januar 2010)

so und heute war hüpfen 
und abgesehen vom schnee wars ok


----------



## mr-Lambo (9. Februar 2010)

Update: Ihr wisst es vermutlich schon!
Bei Kronberg eröffnet im Frühjahr ne Dirt-Strecke.
www.woffm.de


----------



## Konaschaf (9. Februar 2010)

Richtig, und wer baut darf auch fahren ;o)
In den Osterferien (spätestens) geht es weiter mit der Bauerei und dann brauchen wir jede Hand


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. März 2010)

Wann sind Osterferien? Baut Ihr auch Abends?


----------



## Konaschaf (20. März 2010)

Die Osterferien fangen in 2 (??) Wochen an  - gebaut wird bis es dunkel wird....für die weitere Planung auch gerne mal bei uns im Forum schauen.


----------



## KiezFlow (13. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen
Ich heiße Lukas und bin 15 Jahre alt, bin ganz neu hier und fahre auch erst seit etwas mehr als einer Woche auf meinem Dirtbike herum. Mein wohnort ist Hofheim im Taunus was ja zufälliger weise im Rhein-Main-Gebiet liegt.
Ich fahre immer ganz gerne auf unserer Bmx-Bahn in Diedenbergen. Bei der Flörsheimer Warte soll ja auch eine Bmx-Bahn sein. Diese wollte ich ganz gerne mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht hat ja jemand lusst mitzukommen. 

LG Lukas

PS: Ihr könnt euch auch über icq oder msn melden.
MSN:[email protected]
ICQ:427080790

EDIT: Ok anscheinend nicht    fährt jemand woanders noch in der nähe?


----------



## Coga (29. Juni 2010)

Holla,

wohne in Rodgau und bei uns im Jügesheimer Wald gibt es eine kleine Dirtjump Strecke. Wisst ihr etwas über Lines in Offenbach oder Seligenstadt?


----------

